
California’s Lying Fields of Gold (2018) - Thevet
https://medium.com/asparagus-magazine/californias-lying-fields-of-gold-f8c6f0a348d5
======
CalRobert
So strange, I grew up in CA and always viewed these "golden hills" as pretty
hideous expanses of death (and a fire risk). The very brief period you could
drive down 101 around San Jose, or 41/46 near San Luis Obispo, and see
resplendent green hills (still too few wildflowers though), were wonderful by
contrast.

Microsoft didn't use the dead brown fuel that covers much of California when
they were looking for Bliss
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bliss_(image)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bliss_\(image\))

~~~
viewer5
Why death? And what do you mean by 'dead brown fuel'?

~~~
CalRobert
Because the grass is dead, and because it could fuel a fire due to its low
moisture content.

~~~
viewer5
Oh. I assumed oats and other grains were naturally yellow-colored plants,
since that's how they're always depicted, but from checking Google I see
that's not true.

Are the 'golden fields' actually green for part of the year? Is it seasonal?
They can't be perpetually dead, but I'm failing to find any further
information.

~~~
CalRobert
Yes, for a brief period in spring, especially after a good rain, the hills are
coated in stunning fields of vivid green. You'd think you were in Ireland.

Oats are green, but dry out as yellow straw (the classic yellow thatch roof
look is dried oaten straw, for instance)

------
Cerium
When I learned about the invasive grass, I felt a real loss for what
California must have been. Imagine a few hundred years ago. As a native
American, suppose you take a hike up what will become known as mission peak.
Walking through the green and blue grasses, stands of oaks and buckeye to get
to the top. From there you can clearly see the hills we know as San Francisco,
the islands in the bay. Looking down below you is a verdant valley full of
life, your home.

------
abhinai
Unlike the author I feel that the native grasses actually look really pretty
and fit so much better with the landscape.

------
devmunchies
I always assumed these hills used to have denser forests of oaks that have
since been thinned out for cattle grazing, why you have cities named like “Oak
Land”.

The central valley used to be covered in oaks, especially near rivers, but
they’re almost all gone.

~~~
CalRobert
Somehow I never considered the etymology of Oakland. Funny how it's right in
front of you your whole life...

Similarly I was in Spanish class one day and thought "oh, ventana sounds like
'viento'" when I realized "WAIT A MINUTE Window is a wind hole!" \- never
would have thought of that in English I suspect.

